

Buildix 2 AMI Image Available - rapind
http://buildix.thoughtworks.com/index.php/2007/11/15/buildix-2-ami-image-available/
This is a big deal for bootstrapping developers looking to get started cheap with very little hassle.<p>Something I've been anxiously anticipating for about 5 months.<p>----
Buildix includes:<p><pre><code>    * Subversion for Source Control
    * Mingle for Agile Project Management
    * Cruise Control for Continuous Integration
    * Trac as a wiki and bug-tracker
    * ...plus a little bit of our own ThoughtWorks magic, to glue it all together</code></pre>
----
======
rapind
In case you don't know what Buildix is. It's essentially a best practices dev
environment including source control (subversion), trac (wiki & bug tracking
integrated with svn), Cruise control, and Mingle.

<http://buildix.thoughtworks.com/>

Traditionally this has been provided as a VMWare image, but now they are also
providing it as an Amazon EC2 image. Meaning you can sign up for an AWS
account, and start up an EC2 instance running all of this out of the box
within about 10 minutes. Presto. Very cool imho.

